# Germano Nettuno - Stolen in Transit (Fedex)



## muddymonkey (May 31, 2006)

Germano Nettuno - Stolen in Transit (Fedex)

Yes, I did pay good money for one of these , not to everyone's taste but I liked it, or rather would have if it had arrived :-(...

Pietro Germano Nettuno 500m stolen in transit while in the 'care' of Fedex from Munich (area), via Paris and Glasgow to Edinburgh, Scotland UK. Package was opened, contents (including papers, strap, bracelet and tools) removed, package sent on its way.

This is a very unique watch (Serial No. 0017), I would appreciate it if you see one of these become available to contact me and pass on any details.

Contact: [email protected]

Thanks
Keith


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Keith,

moved your post to Stolen Watches Report.


----------



## muddymonkey (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Mike.

Regards
Keith


----------

